#   >   Goblin_Gaga >  ... >   .  .

## Goblin_Gaga

?   ,  -         .     .    .           .    < >.  ,   ,     . 

-   ,   ,       .     ,     . ?
- .    ,     ,   .  . 
-      ,      .    ,      . 
- ? !  - ,        .         . 
- ,    ,     ,    . 

   .    .   , ,      ,   . 

-      ,   ,    . 
- ,   ,         . 
-      ?     - -  . 
-  ,     ,     ,   . 
- ?!?!     ?! 
- ,  ,     . 
-  ? 
-     ,      . 

 .   ,     ,     .                  . 

-      .  ""  .
- ,   ,        -      -.
-   ,   ?
-  ,    ,  - ,       .
-    ?    ?
-   ,      -,  .
-   . 
-         .   .            .
-       ,  , , ,   , , , .
- ,    .   .        .
-     .  . 

 .

----------

,      ,   ,   -, ...

----------

!!!!! :Smilie:

----------


## od17

.  -90  .  - "".

----------


## nemasja

,    ,        ... !  :Smilie:

----------


## nemasja

-       ... !  :Smilie:

----------


## Mozarello

.     ,    ,         ,      ,    ,    -  !      ,       !     ,       ,     .  ,    "", ""  **, ***  .. -       !

----------

